# sour cream cornbread



## johnnyreb

Sour cream cornbread



1 pt. sour cream
1 C veg oil
2 tablespoons sugar
2 C buttermilk cornmeal mix or any other mix
2 beaten eggs

mix wet ingredients...then add to mixed dry ingredients.
pour into cast iron skillet 
Bake 350F 30 to 40 min. until brown.


----------



## monty

I've been holding back on this one, Crazyhorse, but I must now ask... is the cast iron skillet preheated? Some recipes I have for cast iron call for preheating and some do not. I gotta know fer sure!
Monty

And I am hoping to make this recipe this weekend!


----------



## johnnyreb

heat the skillet in the oven while it is preheating


----------



## monty

Thanks, Brother! That does make a difference!
Monty


----------



## johnnyreb

my mother in law makes some cracklin corn bread that is amazing

she soaks the  cracklins in chicken broth overnight to soften them up so they are not break your teeth hard

im still workin on gettin that recipe !!! 8)


----------



## monty

Now you've lost me totally! Can you explain that in lingo that a Yankee can understand? And if it is that good I'll chip in for the bribe to get the recipe! BTW this time of year all my cast iron is warm 'cause I keep it on the wood stove. But some times it is good to get it hot for a particular recipe before you put it in the pan.
Monty


----------



## johnnyreb

you mean the cracklins part?


they are kinda like a pork rind but harder


----------



## monty

Pork rinds I can deal with. What is a cracklin' and where does it come from? Yuck it up at my expense 'cause I think this is getting funny! I've been around but there is obviously something I have missed here!
Monty   :?


----------



## johnnyreb

maybe this will help

a cracklin is pork skin with some of the fat left on top, they are generally  harder than pork rinds and most people use them for puttin in cornbread 

some people like to eat em as snacks 

here is the only link i could find that would give you an idea on what they look like, the ones im used to seeing are long and narrow where this guys is cubed

http://www.deltablues.net/cracklin.html


----------



## monty

Thanks a million for turning on the lights for a Yank! Sometimes you have to soak us slow to get the point across!
Monty


----------



## Dutch

Yep, cornbread is better if it's cooked in a preheated cast iron fry pan.  It's one of things I like about cornbread is that golden brown crunchy crust that is formed.  When we were first married, my wife made cornbread by baking it in a glass baking dish. It's was the only thing she made that I wouldn't eat. When I told her that she did it all wrong (I know-not very tactful on my part  :roll: ) she told be that if I ever wanted any more cornbread, I'd just have to make it myself. And I do, the right way in a preheated cast iron fry pan.

To kick mine up a couple of notches, I like to add 1 seeded and diced jalapeno pepper and 1/4-1/2 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese. MMMmmmm- serve that up with some homemade chili or a hardy beef stew and I'm happy-happy!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## undertaker2401

A cracklin is when you butcher a hog you scald it instead of skinning then you cut the fat and the skin into chunks and render it down to make lard, a cracklin is what you have after you press the rendered chunks to get the lard all out very tasty with a little salt but hard on the teeth depending on how long you render. sorry reply is so long.


----------



## bob-bqn

Monty, I had no idea of what a cracklin was until a couple months ago when a fellow from Louisiana brought a couple bags of the to QFest. They are little hard and chewy pieces, but were seasoned and very flavorful, sort of like little cubes of pork jerky. I couldn't tell if there was any meat in them or not. I guess whenever I heard the term I though of pork rinds (deep fried pig skins).


----------



## monty

Thanks for all the info and recipes, guys! Opens up a whole new thing for me to get in deeper trouble with my doc! But we only do this once!
Monty


----------



## dacdots

Yankees! :roll:


----------



## monty

Geez, David! Gimme a break, will ya? At least I am not afraid to humble myself and ask! Hope a you had a good chuckle and fer shure there will be more! My pleasure to provide the yuck! Even at my own expense!  
Monty    :D 
Pure Yankee


----------



## Dutch

Dave, in Monty's case it's "Dang Yankee!!" :D


----------



## dacdots

Hope I didnt hurt your feelings Monty,sometimes I just cant help myself.I have nothing against Good yankees like you.I met a bunch of guys one night in a bar In Watertown NY and they treated me like gold.Just goes to show you theres good people no matter where you go.


----------



## monty

Not a problem, David! This is all good natured banter and it keeps things interesting! I have been chuckling over this thing since it all started!
Monty


----------



## woody

so wasit any good? the sour cream bit got my attention.


----------



## monty

Absitively posilutely delightful!
Cheers!


----------



## buzzard

crazyhorse

i have some friends who know how to make people talk, i can give them a call for you if needed.  they owe me a favor any way


----------

